# Point mma?



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 25, 2013)

I've never seen or heard of this before, but it is intriguing.. .  Has anyone else heard/attended/competed about a competition like this?  If so, what did you think?







http://www.legendsofthemartialarts.com/images/pdf/point_mma_qualifier_packet.pdf


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rules are interesting.  Looks like they're trying to allow some takedowns and some action on the ground, while staying in a more traditional sport karate competition.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, it does look interesting.  I can't go to this competition, but it would be something I'd like to watch.  Maybe even participate in.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, I can't make that one either, but I'm going to have to see if I can get to the Capitol Classic.


----------

